# 1ST ANNUAL ST.PATRICK KICK BACK AND CRUISE IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY MARCH 17,2013



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WAZ UP HOMIES COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ BRING U A 1ST ANNUAL ST.PATRICK DAY KICKBACK AND CRUISE GOING DOWN MARCH 17 AT BRAND PARK 14700 BRAND BLVD MISSION HILLS CA 91345 FROM 9AM-5PM THERE WILL BE A TACO GUY SELLING HIS FOOD THERE TRYING SOMEONE NEW FOR THIS YR AND MY BROTHER MISTER O.G. CHENTE FROM LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO WIL BE THERE PLAYING ALL HIS HARD TO FIND JAMS SO COME ON DOWN AND KICK BACK WITH US IF U NEED MORE INFO CAL COOKIE AT 818 836-7714


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Firme cookie I have it locked in.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> Firme cookie I have it locked in.


*SOUNDS GOOD MY BROTHER SEE U HERE *


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Rag Ryda said:


> :thumbsup:


*see u out here my boy :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> TTMFT :thumbsup:


*
thanks homie*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

BEARFACE said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

~DEDICATION C.C. will be there~


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~DEDICATION C.C. will be there~


*SEE U OUT HERE DEDICATION CC SFV:thumbsup:*


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

i will be there homie :drama:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

onestopcaraudio said:


> i will be there homie :drama:


*COOL HOMIE SEE U OUT THERE*


----------



## boulevard bully (Jan 16, 2013)

SICK WAYZ WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

boulevard bully said:


> SICK WAYZ WILL BE THERE *:thumbsup:*


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT SICK WAYS:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SHY BOY said:


> Bump


*GOING TO BE A FUN DAY MY BOY:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ROLL CALL
DUKES SFV/SO,CAL
LOLOWS SFV
DEDICATION CC 
SICK WAYS
HIGHCLASS
WHO ELES COMING DOWN?*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT FOR COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ*


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

San Fernando Valley, Ventura County, Antelope Valley, High Desert MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! Supporting my boy Cookee Loco


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT for *COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> San Fernando Valley, Ventura County, Antelope Valley, High Desert MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! Supporting my boy Cookee Loco


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY BOY CHINA AND THE REST OF THE BIG M FAM BAM:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

wence said:


> TTT for *COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ*


*THANKS MY BOY :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SHY BOY said:


> Bump


:thumbsup: *WAZ UP MY BOY GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY IN THE VALLE*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*U DON'T WANT TO MISS THE FIRST EVENT OF THE YR GOING DOWN IN THE VALLE SO COME ON DOWN AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND ENJOY SOME FOOD AND GOOD MUSIC*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> :thumbsup: *WAZ UP MY BOY GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY IN THE VALLE*


:h5:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

CHEVROLET CC will be there showing much love to the 818....and cookiez productionz...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

JOHN818 said:


> CHEVROLET CC will be there showing much love to the 818....and cookiez productionz...


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CHEVROLET CC :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SHY BOY said:


> :h5:


:wave::rimshot:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*WE ALSO HAVE JOE'S HOTDOGS COMING DOWN AND REGGIE WITH HIS FRUIT CART AND ICE CREAM ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY IN THE VALLE:drama::yes:*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *WE ALSO HAVE JOE'S HOTDOGS COMING DOWN AND REGGIE WITH HIS FRUIT CART AND ICE CREAM ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY IN THE VALLE:drama::yes:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'll definately be there all da way from New York!!! Spending a couple dayz in the area, so why not!!!


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

JOHN818 said:


> CHEVROLET CC will be there showing much love to the 818....and cookiez productionz...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

El Peak 64 said:


> I'll definately be there all da way from New York!!! Spending a couple dayz in the area, so why not!!!


:thumbsup: *see u out here*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: *thanks for the support*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT HERE FOR A GOOD KICK BACK*


----------



## WESTCOAST_FINESTBC (Feb 7, 2013)

WEST COST"S FINEST BIKE CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW SOME LUV


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WESTCOAST_FINESTBC said:


> WEST COST"S FINEST BIKE CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW SOME LUV


*thanks west cost finest bke club for the support :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Afterlife said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*






ITS GONA BE A FUN DAY WITH LOTS OF FOOD AND CARS AND GOOD MUSIC SO COME ON DOWN AND HAVE FUN UNDER THE VALLE SUN
*


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *
> View attachment 606511
> ITS GONA BE A FUN DAY WITH LOTS OF FOOD AND CARS AND GOOD MUSIC SO COME ON DOWN AND HAVE FUN UNDER THE VALLE SUN
> *


Can't wait to pull these Chevrolet's out of the garage...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

JOHN818 said:


> Can't wait to pull these Chevrolet's out of the garage...


*ITS GONA BE NICE HOMIE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR CAR AGAIN*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT






*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT FOR COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*GOING TO BE A FUN DAY*


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*15 MORE DAYS TILL KICK BACK TIME IN THE PARK*


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*IT'S GONNA BE FUN JUST A FEW MORE DAYS:thumbsup:*


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

CANT WAIT MY BROTHER!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

BIG CHUCKS WILL BE THERE..HOMIES...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> CANT WAIT MY BROTHER!


:thumbsup:*ME TOO MY BROTHER*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> BIG CHUCKS WILL BE THERE..HOMIES...


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BIG CHUCKS:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

NEFF-U said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

Hope i can make it with the homies:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BIG CHUCKS:thumbsup:*


DONT TRIP HOMIE...:thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You know the family will be out there


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

rolldawg213 said:


> Hope i can make it with the homies:thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> *HOPE U COULD HOMIE :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> TTT


*THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> DONT TRIP HOMIE...:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MI 71 said:


> You know the family will be out there


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE:thumbsup:*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT 






*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> :thumbsup:*TTT
> View attachment 616419
> *


:thumbsup:SWITCHES @ BITCHES..:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:SWITCHES @ BITCHES..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


:thumbsup:*ALL DAY EVERYDAY*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*JUST ONE WEEK AWAY*


----------



## cold blooded vato (Jan 28, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded vato said:


> :thumbsup:


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT SICK WAYZ:thumbsup:*


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

wat up wit the parking is the grass open for cars. or wr workin the parking lot and street, no mater Chevrolet CC in da house


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Tony64ways said:


> wat up wit the parking is the grass open for cars. or wr workin the parking lot and street, no mater Chevrolet CC in da house


*PARKING LOT AND THE STREET THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT CHEVROLET CC*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> Tmft


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*JUST 4 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME AND A FUN DAY IN THE PARK
ALSO THERE WILL BE A HOP AFTER*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ITS STILL ON AT BRAND PARK IF PPL ARE SAYING ITS NOT ITS CAUSE THEY ARE HATING SO DON'T LISTEN TO THEM SEE U ALL SUNDAY U COULD SHOW UP AT ANYTIME ILL BE THERE AT 6AM THANKS EVERYONE:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


*SEE U OUT HERE HOMIE:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Chucky will be out there to support the homie cookie


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

onestopcaraudio said:


> :drama::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> Chucky will be out there to support the homie cookie


*SEE U OUT HERE MY HOMIE CHUCKY:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*SEE EVERYONE IN THE MORNING DRIVE SAFE COMING AND GOING *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Gee, I had better shut off the computer and take my ass to bed!


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

TTMFT!!


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *SEE EVERYONE IN THE MORNING DRIVE SAFE COMING AND GOING *


Left Around 2:00 And The Cars Were Still Coming. Good Turn Out My Boy NE Had A Good Day !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *see u out here my boy :thumbsup:*


good seeing you my boy, it was a very strong turnout today....the family and I had a great time!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

BRINCAS YOU said:


> Left Around 2:00 And The Cars Were Still Coming. Good Turn Out My Boy NE Had A Good Day !!!!!!!!!!


*thanks my n.e fam bam for your support
:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Rag Ryda said:


> good seeing you my boy, it was a very strong turnout today....the family and I had a great time!! :thumbsup:[/QUOTE*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY BOY IT WAS GOOD SEEING U AND THE FAM BAM OUT THERE THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK U TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TODAY AND SUPPORT COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ LET ME TILL IT BROUGHT BACK LOTS OF MEMORIES ON HOW BRAND PARK USE TO BE THANKS HIGHCLASS WISEGUYS LOLOWS NEU EXPSOURE SICK WAYS DUKES SO.CAL BOMB LIFE RIVERSIDE AND SAN FERNANDO VALLE CHEVROLET STRICTLY FAMILY GOODTIMES SO.CAL 818 RIDERS ONE BAD CREATION MAJOR LEAGUE REFLECTIONS CC SOUTHEAST BOMB PRIDE ONE LIFE AND MY BROTHER O.G. CHENTE FROM LOST MEMORIES ILL POST PIXS SOON ONCE AGAIN THANK U *


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

​I HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE COOKIE


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

~The homies from Dedication had fun~


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*LO LOW'S CAR CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THEIR :thumbsup: GREAT TURN OUT COOKIE :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK U TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TODAY AND SUPPORT COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ LET ME TILL IT BROUGHT BACK LOTS OF MEMORIES ON HOW BRAND PARK USE TO BE THANKS HIGHCLASS WISEGUYS LOLOWS NEU EXPSOURE SICK WAYS DUKES SO.CAL BOMB LIFE RIVERSIDE AND SAN FERNANDO VALLE CHEVROLET STRICTLY FAMILY GOODTIMES SO.CAL 818 RIDERS ONE BAD CREATION MAJOR LEAGUE REFLECTIONS CC SOUTHEAST BOMB PRIDE ONE LIFE AND MY BROTHER O.G. CHENTE FROM LOST MEMORIES ILL POST PIXS SOON ONCE AGAIN THANK U *


*:thumbsup: ITS ALL LO LOW'S LOVE*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> ​I HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE COOKIE[/QUOTE
> *THANKS CHUCKY IT WAS GOOD SEEING U OUT THERE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE AGAIN HOMIE:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~The homies from Dedication had fun~[/QUOTE
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT DEDICATION GLAD U HAD A GOODTIME:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LoOpY said:


> *LO LOW'S CAR CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THEIR :thumbsup: GREAT TURN OUT COOKIE :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


*THANKS LOOPY AND LOLOWS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LoOpY said:


> *:thumbsup: ITS ALL LO LOW'S LOVE*[/QUOTE
> *THANKS MY LOLOWS FAM BAM :thumbsup:*


----------



## MONEY SIGNS 818 (Oct 2, 2012)

WISEGUYS CC HAD FUN BROUHGT OUT THE WATER GUNS LOL TTT GOOD LOOKING COOKIE


----------



## MONEY SIGNS 818 (Oct 2, 2012)

any pics


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

Chucky-LL said:


> ​I HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE COOKIE


X2


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

Rag Ryda said:


> good seeing you my boy, it was a very strong turnout today....the family and I had a great time!! :thumbsup:


 X2


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> Chucky-LL said:
> 
> 
> > ​I HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE COOKIE[/QUOTE
> > *THANKS CHUCKY IT WAS GOOD SEEING U OUT THERE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE AGAIN HOMIE:thumbsup:*[/QUOTEI WILL BE OUT BY THE SUMMER...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CHOPPED IT UP WITH SOLO RIDERS, then talked about the ole days with PAULEY from LATIN DUKES,, then GOT MY GRUB ON 
and WENT WAY BACK DOWN memory lane WITH DUKES C.C, 

It was cool seeing the car's and many old friendly face's!

WHAT'S UP WITH SOME PICS?


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *thanks my n.e fam bam for your support
> :thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK U TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TODAY AND SUPPORT COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ LET ME TILL IT BROUGHT BACK LOTS OF MEMORIES ON HOW BRAND PARK USE TO BE THANKS HIGHCLASS WISEGUYS LOLOWS NEU EXPSOURE SICK WAYS DUKES SO.CAL BOMB LIFE RIVERSIDE AND SAN FERNANDO VALLE CHEVROLET STRICTLY FAMILY GOODTIMES SO.CAL 818 RIDERS ONE BAD CREATION MAJOR LEAGUE REFLECTIONS CC SOUTHEAST BOMB PRIDE ONE LIFE AND MY BROTHER O.G. CHENTE FROM LOST MEMORIES ILL POST PIXS SOON ONCE AGAIN THANK U *


 *BombLife Riverside Co. had a great time... Nice show! *


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

CHEVROLET CC had a great time... It was real cool talking to everyone out there... It was a real good turnout...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Uno Malo said:


> X2[/QUOTE
> :thumbsup: *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MONEY SIGNS 818 said:


> WISEGUYS CC HAD FUN BROUHGT OUT THE WATER GUNS LOL TTT GOOD LOOKING COOKIE


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT WISEGUYS :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:
> 
> 
> > Chucky-LL said:
> ...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mr colors said:


> X2[/QUOTE
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY MAJOR LEAGUE FAM BAM:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> CHOPPED IT UP WITH SOLO RIDERS, then talked about the ole days with PAULEY from LATIN DUKES,, then GOT MY GRUB ON
> and WENT WAY BACK DOWN memory lane WITH DUKES C.C,
> 
> It was cool seeing the car's and many old friendly face's!
> ...


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ILL POST PIXS SOON :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

badex63 said:


> *BombLife Riverside Co. had a great time... Nice show! *


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BOMBLIFE RIVERSIDE CC:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

JOHN818 said:


> CHEVROLET CC had a great time... It was real cool talking to everyone out there... It was a real good turnout...[/QUOTE
> *THANKS JOHN818 AND THE CHEVROLET CC FOR THE SUPPORT:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> mr.glasshouse said:
> 
> 
> > ~The homies from Dedication had fun~[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

*Had a great time out there....*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Clean pics


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

LOST MEMORIES O.G. CHENTE AND LIL ROLAS HAD A FIRME TIME. THANKS FOR ALWAYS LETTING US DJ AT YOUR EVENTS


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## boulevard bully (Jan 16, 2013)

YOU TUBE VIDEO OF ST.PATRICK DAY KICKBACK

*818 Hopper At Brand Park ST.Patrick's Day Picnic*
http://youtu.be/aPLu33phwrw


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Mr_Serna said:


> *Had a great time out there....*[/QUOTE
> *THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT HOMIE:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> Clean pics[/QUOTE
> *THANKS CHUCKY:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> LOST MEMORIES O.G. CHENTE AND LIL ROLAS HAD A FIRME TIME. THANKS FOR ALWAYS LETTING US DJ AT YOUR EVENTS[/QUOTE
> *THANKS MY BROTHER FOR ALWAYS SUPPORTING AND BEING THERE :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 621660
> View attachment 621661
> View attachment 621662
> [/QUOTE
> *NICE:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

boulevard bully said:


> YOU TUBE VIDEO OF ST.PATRICK DAY KICKBACK
> 
> *818 Hopper At Brand Park ST.Patrick's Day Picnic*
> http://youtu.be/aPLu33phwrw


*CLEAN VIDEO HOMIE:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## boulevard bully (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Sick pics


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

*818 ridder...*



66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> Chucky-LL said:
> 
> 
> > Clean pics[/QUOTE
> > *THANKS CHUCKY:thumbsup:*[/QUOTE U ARE WELCOME G


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

boulevard bully said:


>


*CLEAN PIXS :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:
> 
> 
> > Chucky-LL said:
> ...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## cold blooded vato (Jan 28, 2013)

nice pics cookie :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded vato said:


> nice pics cookie :thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> *thanks homie :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 1984cutlass (Jan 11, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

*Had A Great Time .... good turn out cookie *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> *Had A Great Time .... good turn out cookie *[/QUOTE
> *THANKS MY V.P. FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND N.E. SUPPORT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

1984cutlass said:


> :thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> *THANKS HOMIE:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

JUST2C said:


> TTT[/QUOTE:thumbsup:]


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

i hope this event happens next year. i will be there with my car.


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

It was good as hell.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> i hope this event happens next year. i will be there with my car.[/QUOTE
> *IT SURE WILL MY BOY BUT THIS TIME AT WOODLY PARK FOR EVERYONE COULD PARK AND HAVE A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

caspers84 said:


> It was good as hell.[/QUOTE
> *THANKS IT WAS A PACK HOUSE*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------

